# Felix 'As Good As' pouches: calorific value?



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

Can't seem to find out the calories/pouch, calories/100g values. Does anyone have rough figures? 

Needed for an obese 'dry food & Felix-fixated' rescue cat. Moving off dry food was straightforward, but anything other than Felix pouches remains - in the cat's opinion - lethally poisonous. 

In the short-term, it doesn't seem wise to press the issue, given circumstances and temperament.


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

They're about 75kcal/100g ☺


----------



## Greydrift (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Radostin Kolev (May 18, 2021)

Chippers, thank you !


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2021)

Greydrift said:


> Needed for an obese 'dry food & Felix-fixated' rescue cat. Moving off dry food was straightforward, but anything other than Felix pouches remains - in the cat's opinion - lethally poisonous.


----------

